
I just gave all my money and possessions to a charity here in San Francisco - publicservants
<p><pre><code>  To my brothers and sisters in San Francisco:

  I’m rich
  I just gave all my money and possessions to a charity here in San Francisco
  I’m now poor
  Being rich isn’t that great
  I’m choosing instead to be a servant for the public good
  And that is best done poor

  The charity I gave to is a non-profit whose approach is simple
  Give to people in need
  Be it money or resources
  They can pay it back or pay it forward
  Whenever they can at whatever pace
  The non-profit knows they are good for it
  Call it a foundation for a better society
  More details are forthcoming
  They say they are still in stealth mode

  Through the generosity of this new non-profit
  I am going to be allowed to give alms to the poor
  Call it immediate and direct action on homelessness and poverty
  I am only going to support local news
  By announcing giving locally
  My first almsgiving will be announced soon
  It will be $15,000 worth of nonsense I’ve recently stockpiled
  Because stockpiling is something rich people do

  My almsgiving will start small
  But will increase over time
  Unless the non-profit doesn’t like how I give alms
  Hopefully that won’t happen and people will join me in my almsgiving
  In whole or in part
  It’s going to be so much fun giving away things I don’t need
  I don’t need things or money
  A job and my basic needs met is sufficient
  This non-profit and my future job will provide me with those

  Love,

  Your future mayor</code></pre>
======
rman666
Dear Mayor,

All your paragraphs are cut in half and impossible to read.

—- A disgruntled constituent

------
sergiotapia
lol

